# Will Rock by Ubi Soft won't start



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

I just purchased this game called Will Rock, installed it and the latest recommended patch. When I click Play Game on the splash screen I get a message that says gsVideoInit[] failed. I've attached a screen shot (don't know how to just add the image in the post).

I've emailed the company only to get an automatic email back saying they no longer provide game support through email and I should check the knowledge base, which I have already done and saw no mention of this strange error message.

Has anyone come across this? I've updated my video drivers and uninstalled/reinstalled the game without any effect.

I'm running:

1.1Ghz Athlon
1024 RAM
ATI Rage Fury 128 (32MB)
I have a Samsung 171v monitor, set at 1024x768 if that matters.
Windows 2000 (box says it's fine).

Thanks.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

I just read the ReadMe file and it tells me that some video cards, including ATI Rage does not support "Hardware Transform & Lighting support" .....whatever that is. So I guess that could by why I am getting that error however the ReadMe file does not say anything about that error.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Yup, that would be the problem. You'll have to get a newer video card to play the game....


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Unfortunately it would appear you may be out of luck - read the list of cards stated to be incompatible here :

http://www.3dgamers.com/news/more/1052136383/


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Yeah, I guess I will have to get a new card. Any recommendations?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Depends on your price range, and whether or not you have an AGP port. If you do have AGP, then I would go with GeForce4 Ti4200, it's around $100, and it will last for a while. If you don't have AGP, then you can get a GeForce4 MX440 or something, they're probably around $75, but won't get as much performance as an AGP card. If you're looking to spend more, or less, then let us know.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

I do have an AGP port. I don't mind spending a bit more for a better quality card that will last for awhile. I don't play a lot of games but my husband likes to play the action ones (like this one and quake) so I want to have something he won't complain about, haha.


----------



## Svenmonkey (Mar 29, 2003)

Well if you have a limited budget, the Ti4200 will do you well, or the more recent ATi Radeon 9600 Pro (a little more expensive than the nVidia GF4 Ti4200). If you have a fairly recent computer and a fairly unlimited budget, you can get a nice ATi Radeon 9800 Pro or a GeForce FX 5900 Ultra, both of which cost ~$400.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

See the reviews / benchmarks here :

http://www.tomshardware.com/graphic/index.html

Info on all innovations going back 6 years.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Thanks. I'll look through the site and probably get one this weekend.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Think I'll go with the ATI 9600. Not sure weather to go with the Pro or not, there is not much difference in price.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

They didn't have the 9600 in stock so I went with the 9200. Works great! Thanks for all the advice.


----------

